# skin tags - I have searched



## tsmaldone (Nov 10, 2007)

I have searched text books far and wide and have not found any clarification of "each additional" for code 
11201.  Does anyone know where this information is found?


----------



## thompsonsyl (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

I've seen that the "each additional" indicated for the cpt code 11201 is for "each additional *ten* lesions".  Is that what you mean?


----------



## tsmaldone (Nov 14, 2007)

That is what I mean.  The text book I am using is coding 37 skin tag removals as 11200, 11201 x 3 coding the left over 2 tags.  The other textbooks ignore the codes all together.


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 15, 2007)

My 2007 Professional edition also says "each additional ten".  Coder's Desk Reference says to report each ten (as a unit) beyond the initial 15 excised.

The going conclusion--I think--is to report 11201 per ten.

Hope this is what you meant.

Good luck.


----------



## tsmaldone (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for your help.  I will have to contact the publishing companies or the author to correct the textbook.  I run into this problem quite often and even if I know the answer, I have to tell my students that I will get clarification for them.  Thank again.
Teri


----------



## slpagel (Jan 19, 2008)

My back ground is general surgery and I've just started working with 2 dermatologist so I need a little help here. on code 11200 do you code 18 tags as 11200x15 units and 11201x3 units or do you code it out 11200,11201?
Our office has been billing 11200 x 15 and 11201x3 and reading the cpt I don't think this correct. Could you enlighten me on this please. they treat 17003 the same way.


----------



## leilani (Jan 25, 2008)

For 17003, CPT does say each. Could someone please clarify if the units need to be coded per lesion (2 lesions, 17003 x 2).  The comments above are making me second guess my coding.  I also have the coder's dictionary and the verbage is different from CPT. Thank you


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 25, 2008)

17003 is for each, so if your provider removes 3 lesions, you would code 17000 +17003 (x2)...that is up to 14 - after that you would only report 17004.


----------



## kamkole (Feb 5, 2008)

We're getting them denied if we put 17003x2.  I'm wondering if it should be listed as:
17000
17003
17003

Any other suggestions?


----------



## elane15 (Feb 21, 2008)

*skin tags*

Hope this may provide some clarification.  

The 11200 is for billing up to 15 lesions or tags and the 11201 is for each additional 10.  So, if a provider was billing for 30 skin tags to be removed you would bill...
11200  (for the first 15)
11201 x 2  (for the next 10 - first unit plus 
                 additional 5 - second unit)
         ________________________
     total = 30 tags

For the 17000 series codes - those are billed differently and for each lesion

17000 is for the first lesion
17003 is for each additional lesion

so if a provider was billing for 4 lesions you would bill
17000
17003 x3
Yes you may have to indicate 17003 out three separate times depending on your local payer requirements. 
Hope this is of help.


----------



## kchappell73 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Icd9 ???*

Can I ask what ICD 9 code everyone is using with 11200,-201 ? We have a LMRP that doesnt specifically list the ICD 9 code 701.9 as supporting medical necessity however that is what the physicians code. It is hit or miss on denials, most of the time we have to rebill with office notes to show irritation etc. Sooo, is anyone coding a more specific ICD 9 that I should look into and maybe avoid the back and forth???


----------

